# keto diet shopping list for begginers



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

i would like to try a keto diet. Could we have a list of top foods, supps and cheats to be eaten on keto. Its going to be hard for me as i have 4 kids and most of the shopping bill is spent on there dietry needs! thanks and reps for any input!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Do a good search for keto, theres a few on here doing keto at the moment with good results

But heres a few things for your shopping list:

Eggs

Cheese

Peanut Butter

Nuts

Chicken

Steak

Steak Mince

Olive Oil

Whey Protein Isolate

Fish Oils


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Anchor extra thick real squirty cream - fats

Herta frankfurter sausages - pro/fat

various cheese slices ie; edam/cheddar etc - pro/fat

chicken

beef

steak/steak mince etc

tuna

EVOO (extra virgin olive oil)

Eggs

Protein powder (isolate with ZERO carbs)

Peanut butter (some get away with this, not me, it spikes my bg over 5.6mmol so not in keto)

Lots more, hard to remember them all!

Ive got a journal and kept a log of my meals for 3 weeks, have a look, might help, might not.

As for cheats and refeeds....if natty then go 14 days if you can without a refeed as getting back into keto without supps can be an ****ache.

Look for things high in glucose, like haribo sweet mixes etc, try and keep fats low on refeed days and carbs high, protien moderate.

Some carb up cleanly, some just eat anything, Ive done both and see no major advantage....maybe there is long term but don't try and get too technical.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Eggs, chicken, steak, fish, nuts, low carb protein shake, fats (olive oil), nat. peanut butter,

would be advisable to mix in green fiberous veg such as broccoli to help to poop.

adding a moderate amount of fat to each meal with help with mood and energy. just make sure you stay away from bread, sweets and sugar.

i found a keto diet kind of hard to stick to but ive had good results with tapering carbs later on in the day. eg. I have carbs in morning then switch to protein and veg for the rest of the day. and drink plenty of water to aid flushing the fat and so you dont get dehydrated.

hope this helps. check dave palumbo diet or pscarb sticky in the diet section, all good advise.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Anchor extra thick real squirty cream - fats
> 
> Herta frankfurter sausages - pro/fat
> 
> ...


Have you tried the natural peanut butter mate? becuase the other stuff usually got sugar in it hence the spike


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

L00NEY said:


> Have you tried the natural peanut butter mate? becuase the other stuff usually got sugar in it hence the spike


natty PB has sugars in it too mate (only a little amount) and spikes mine unfortuantely, I made lots of combo's of meals and then took BG samples with the monitor afterwards to see what worked and what didin't.

I found my fat intake has to be higher than protein content macro wise for me to stay in Keto.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

i was thinking of running some clen. would this be adviseable on keto?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

young-pup said:


> i was thinking of running some clen. would this be adviseable on keto?


This *can* acutley raise BG levels mate taking your blood glucose above 5.6mmol and out of Keto.

My opinion for what its worth.....not sure if your running gear, but naturally without slin or met, its going to take a few days possibly to get into Keto, it doesn't always just happen like that, Id then try and stick to a 100% keto diet for 2 weeks until a refeed day.

Id buy a BG monitor to make sure you know your BG levels 1st too, if your not in Keto then you *could* be burning off tissue instead of fat, which is of course the aim of the diet, to drop bodyfat.

Id keep the clen out until you've done a month or so, you will be impressed with the results anyway without clen and tbh, prob drop more fat than you would with the clen possibly.

But like everything, everyone responds differently to things.


----------



## Rowden (Mar 9, 2011)

How would you eat tho I know you need all the above foods but is there a routine ? Is there any eating plans flying about ??


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Rowden said:


> How would you eat tho I know you need all the above foods but is there a routine ? Is there any eating plans flying about ??


Spread over three or more meals and eat. It's generally very easy to meet your calorie needs on keto due to the fat content.

There's no specific 'plan', meet your protein requirements then add fat to make up the calories.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and disagree on 14 days before a refeed, you can deplete glycogen within 72 hours on a keto protocol training normally. 24 if you put some crazy effort in!


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Keto diets seem a lot more satisfying taste wise that trying to run a clean carb diet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got back from tesco with my keto shopping list for the week- 90 eggs, 2 packs bacon, big block of cheese, 1kg frozen mince, 500g almonds, walnut oil, frozen brocolli/ cauliflower, 8 packets sugar free jelly, 3 cans 'light' squirty cream. Sorted.


----------

